# Stray cat with broken leg



## beth1954 (May 19, 2004)

We have a stray cat in our backyard that we have been feeding for quite awhile. We have never been able to catch him to have him neutered.

I saw him this morning, and I'm pretty sure he has a broken leg. I tried to go out there to get him, but he ran away, got cornered and climbed up a 4 ft chain link fence and jumped down to the other side. I can't imagine the pain he must be in. 

Even if I could catch him, I wouldn't have the money to get his leg fixed, neutered, etc. I'm pretty sure it's broken, because when he does try to put weight on it, he just kind of falls to that side. 

I know you probably don't have any answers, I guess I just wanted a little TLC, ya know? My heart is breaking for him.....


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

That is how we caught the feral cat I had been feeding in my barn. He had a broken leg and couldn't get away. We took him in and he was casted, given shots and neutered. Hubby made a kitty-hutch, similar to a rabbit hutch, with a litter box sunk into the floor. Then we moved him inside the house because it was too hot in the barn. 
The Wanderer became a retired feral and was an indoor cat ever since. He actually made a VERY good housecat. He adopted the little orphan kitten I had been bottle feeding and helped 'raise' Marmalade.

I think you need to try to trap this poor kitty and take it to a humane society or the pound for humane euthanasia if you can't afford to get his leg fixed. Poor guy...

You may be able to rent/borrow a trap to catch him.
h


----------



## beth1954 (May 19, 2004)

*Feral*

I have a trap and we have caught several cats over the last few months. He has never even gone near a trap. He will let me pet him--only when he is on the top step of our back door. Whenever I go outside, he takes off. This morning he couldn't even make it up to the first step.

If we do catch him, we will have to have him euthanized, because we don't have the money to get him all fixed up. He has been such a sweet cat. My Mom calls him "Sad Eye" because he has one eye that got infected when he was young, and now it basically looks like he has no left eye.

I'm not sure if I can catch him without hurting him or myself. My mother is going to call Animal Control. AC in my town is a big, horrible joke. But there is one guy out there that I trust, and he would do his best to catch Sad Eye in the best way possible.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Will he let you pet him? 
If he will, maybe you could keep a carrier outside (open) and if he will let you pet him, scruff him and stuff him in the carrier. He may hurt his leg a bit as you get him in there...but if he will be euth'ed soon, it won't matter too long as he will then be out of pain.
I'm sorry you can't get him fixed up...he sounds like he'd make a good kitty...but if you can't the best thing is to free him from his painful break and hard-scrabble life. It sounds horrible, but it really is the best thing...
At least you CARED enough to try to help him, and you would still be helping him by letting him be released from his pain.
Heidi


----------



## beth1954 (May 19, 2004)

*Sad Eye*

I answered this as a new post, but didn't mean to. Maybe someone can "fix it."


----------

